
How to Size Text in CSS - brett
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/howtosizetextincss
======
icky
YUI CSS. I added it into one of my side-project web apps last night (counting
the time to actually read the docs).

Dead simple, and doesn't require using any of the YUI javascript if you don't
want to.

------
simianstyle
ctrl++

~~~
rms
Is there a firefox and/or IE javascript hook that simulates control- and
control+? I mean a way to have a user click a button to resize all fonts, not
just switching between predefined font sizes in style sheets.

